# Sleuth time



## Francismae2019 (Apr 4, 2019)

Does anyone know how to find out if my wh has opened any accounts out of state, purchased a home or opened investment accounts?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Some women have been known to run their husband's credit reports when hubby wasn't home. Just sayin'. :grin2:

Everyone is entitled to ONE FREE report per year, and if he isn't in the habit of requesting one every year, then it shouldn't be a problem getting that yearly freebie from all 3 bureaus.

Of course, I'm not recommending you *do* that without his permission because it's probably not legal and that would be remiss of me to suggest it.... :angel3:


----------



## Francismae2019 (Apr 4, 2019)

He just bought a brand ne truck so it was just run last week. But he is allowed to get a copy, just not sure how to do that. He wouldn't have had to borrow money to buy though so I'm not sure how that would help. Credit report doesn't show bank accounts or investments either. But thanks for the idea.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Typically, investment accounts are listed in tax filings. If there is another mortgage, he may have listed the interest as a tax deduction. If you can get the tax forms, it should be there.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Credit karma.com


----------



## Francismae2019 (Apr 4, 2019)

There is no mortgage, he'd pay cash, he has $150,000 cash hidden. The reason I know how much he has is that I do the books for his business, I file the taxes, deposit all checks he gives me. He withheld cash payments over a three year period. Used to keep it in a safe then after the infidelity started and he figured he was in danger of divorce he took it out of the safe and hid it. He admits there's a sum of money but denies how much. He says it's safe but refuses to say where. I found it once in a not safe place in his truck and put it back in safe. That really made him angry and he took it again never to be seen again. All I've found is the baggie with the empty bank envelopes the money used to be in tucked in the back of the safe.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

If you have an idea where the property might be, you can look up property owners in the county tax records. Many counties even have have a website where you can do the lookup. It might be under something called tax records, assessor district, or something like that. Do a search under his name in the surrounding counties and see if anything pops up.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

Give his social security number to a private investigator who knows how to perform a financial forensic investigation. Any accounts tied to his SS number will be revealed.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

Francismae2019 said:


> There is no mortgage, he'd pay cash, he has $150,000 cash hidden. The reason I know how much he has is that I do the books for his business, I file the taxes, deposit all checks he gives me. He withheld cash payments over a three year period. Used to keep it in a safe then after the infidelity started and he figured he was in danger of divorce he took it out of the safe and hid it. He admits there's a sum of money but denies how much. He says it's safe but refuses to say where. I found it once in a not safe place in his truck and put it back in safe. That really made him angry and he took it again never to be seen again. All I've found is the baggie with the empty bank envelopes the money used to be in tucked in the back of the safe.


Can you make copies of all the business records before and after he stopped reporting cash deposits? Then let him know the copies are going going straight to IRS. I am sure they would love to know about that. 

Protect yourself by having your lawyer set you us as a 'innocent spouse' reporting tax malfeasance. 

If he parked that cash in any financial institution they are obligated to report it to the IRS via IRS Form 8300. This form is a legal requirement for all cash deposits over 10K. If he bought the house with cash the seller is required to report the capital gains and now they need to park the cash somewhere. IRS can go through his phone records etc and connect the dots. 

This form 8300 and the associated statutes fall under money laundering. The penalties are quite severe and the IRS takes it quite seriously. 150,000K with tax and associated penalties makes it worth the IRS's time and they have the ability to investigate this at their fingertips. They do this all day long for the last 100 years. They are good at it. 

The threat of the above I suspect will get your husband to the bargaining table.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Francismae2019 said:


> He just bought a brand ne truck so it was just run last week. But he is allowed to get a copy, just not sure how to do that. He wouldn't have had to borrow money to buy though so I'm not sure how that would help. Credit report doesn't show bank accounts or investments either. But thanks for the idea.


You're misunderstanding.

Anyone whose looking to give him an auto loan or give him a credit card wants to know what his credit looks like and whether he's a safe bet or not is going to 'run' his credit. That has nothing to do with him being able to request one copy per year from all 3 bureaus.

What you're missing here is that his credit report will alert you to any hidden credit cards, MORTGAGE PAYMENTS or various loans he's taken out that you're not aware of.

So unless he had a couple hundred thousand dollars or more laying around to pay CASH for a house, then he's going to have a *mortgage* - and that mortgage will be listed *on his credit report. *It doesn't matter if it's out of state or not - if it's tied to his social security number then it will be on his credit report.

LOL...I posted this BEFORE I read that he *does *have money laying round. Gah.


----------



## Francismae2019 (Apr 4, 2019)

Yes he did have over $150,000 cash in our safe that disappeared. He refuses to say where it is, only says its safe. I said safe from what, me?, he says nothing to do with me. I don't see him blowing the money so he would have put it in a bank somewhere in his name only. My guess is that the email reply he got from a bank out of state 2 years ago was from the bank that he stashed the money in. I've hired a PI as of yesterday to find any bank accounts he might have in any banks nationwide, especially in the states he travel to for work. PI will also be identifying the woman he's been talking to recently through her phone number on our bill. I've already called it from an unregistered phone number and determined it's definitely a female, most likely the one that started this whole mess with him, she's just using a new number. She's moved 3 hours closer to us as well, it's also happens to be in one state he works in and right on the way to the other. My guess, he's stopping to pick her up on the way headed south. When I ask him directly he denies it but he's that same grin on his face he head every other time I caught him in a lie. But I've got that covered as well since last but not least, there will be surveillance when he arrives at his out of state employers rental house he will be living in for the next 6 months beginning the second week of October. Best of all, he's paying for all of it. I can stash money to. I'm done playing games and being lied to.
I'm a "need to know" person. I could take what I have already, file for divorce, take half of everything we've built over the last 10 years and live a full life without him. But I need to know everything and I won't have peace until I do. 
For 7 years I thought I had heaven, I gave up my lifelong dream for what I thought was a better dream. He turned it all into a nightmare, his choice. Ive done everything for him, raised his kids, took care of his dad (diapers and all) that lives with us, completely renovated his childhood home inside and out, done financial books for his business and his personal finances, been his receptionist and laborer (physical labor, shoveling and raking dirt and stone), cleaned his house, made his meals, landscaped, gardened, canned, everything a wife is expected to do and some things a wife should never be asked to do. It used to be appreciated until her. Now I'm ignored, in person, by text, email and Facebook message. I am told I "don't like to work". When he's home, he's on his phone immediately after walking in the door, he's on his phone until he goes to bed. He claims he's playing games or watching fb videos. He goes to the store for beer and he's gone 2 hours. He goes out to "look for deer" and sits in his new truck until well after dark right behind the house where he gets internet signal. Hasn't put any trail cameras out to see the deer like he does every year. Isn't even going to be around for hunting season. Used to invite me deer watching, not anymore. His phone records tell the real story.
He's underestimated me through it all, yet seems stunned when I get everything right, of course he still lies about it but I know his tells. My nightmare is closer to being over but his will only be beginning as soon as he figures out he might lose something that actually means something to him, his money. I'm not bitter anymore, I'm determined to not let him get away with it anymore.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

It sounds like he's feathering his new nest and getting ready to fly the coop.

And unless that was HIS money from an* inheritance* or it was his before he married you, then it's considered *marital property* and he has no right to take the entire amount and hide it from you. Reading everything you've done for this POS just leaves me completely mystified as to why you continually catered to him and gave him 140% while he gave back NOTHING. I'm glad you've finally seen the light about what a complete degenerate he actually is.

If you REALLY want to pull the rug out from laughing boy, get yourself appointments with all the top divorce attorneys in town - once you have a consult with them, he can't be represented by any of them because it would be a conflict of interest - whether you actually hired any of those attorneys or not. Ain't life grand?

Once you've tainted the cream of the legal crop, he'll be left with only the lower hanging fruit. :rofl:


I hope you and your shark of a lawyer pick this jack-hole's bones clean by the time you're done with him.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes judging by the amount of money you ahve mentioned. I definitely think he is in the process of hiding his income. He's likely transferring a large amount of his liquid assets into more non-liquid assets that he "takes a loss on" ie he losses 150k in a business deal with a shell company that's really owned by him but his ownership is buried deep enough it will take a forensic accountant to dig it all up and uncover it. So when the divorce rolls around you get half of what's left of all these bad business deals. Then after the papers are signed he'll magically have a major turn around as he won't have a need to hide his income as much.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

You can go ahead and file for divorce, then get forensic accountants to dig up all his financials. (if your PI isnt able to get your info) You have more than enough grounds without further evidence to divorce his ass. I agree with ShesStillGotIt to consult with several attorneys to try and tie his hands some too. Good for you for not taking any ****, that attitude will serve you well through this.


----------

